# Front fender connection to radiator support



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

I've got a 68 and installed 17 inch wheels from year one a while ago. They come very close to hitting on the front pass side molding and today they did hit and the molding sliced my tire. Can anyone share a pic of inside the front fender, is there is there supposed to be a piece that attaches the bottom of the fender to the valence or the radiator support? I think that since my car does not have that, the fender tends toward the wheel. It hits if the wheel is turned and the car in reverse. Any help appreciated. In the restoration guide I see a small looking bracket, but over the years I think I lost them. They may be easy to fabricate.. anyone have a picture of this? thanks folks


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

You might be talking about these pieces. One end attaches to the fender/valance and the other to the core support.
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...6RC&order_number_e=NDU1NjM3MQ==
&web_access=Y


----------



## rlitcher (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes exactly, hard to see if they have bends but they must based on what I'm observing. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe a 15 degree angle at that bend point. Very subtle. There is a left and right side...or better said, they fit better when on the correct side. They probably will fit if switched around but not really that well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

